# Do I need corner bead



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

We are just finishing up the wall that our counter top is gonna rest on. It will will overhung about 16" on one side and about 8" on the other. Do we need to corner bead at the top where the plywood and 2x6 meet? The counter is going to lay right on it and hide it. Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Guess I'm confused why would you use plywood for this? And there's no way I can think of that a 2 X 6 is going to fully support a countertop that width.
It's been mentioned more then once that your going to need something wider.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

I wouldn't think so, but you might want to use a molding to cover the edge between them. It's tough to finish a drywall edge so even as to be perfect. Molding/trim helps hide this.


----------



## ocd carpenter (Dec 30, 2012)

Either a wood or mdf moulding, or a drywall 'L' mould


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Guess I'm confused why would you use plywood for this? And there's no way I can think of that a 2 X 6 is going to fully support a countertop that width.
> It's been mentioned more then once that your going to need something wider.



The sketch in this thread is no good???


http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/support-countertop-175388/index3/


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I would just use a piece of J bead on the top of the drywall. And as far as the support issue goes are using corbels part of your design?


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> I would just use a piece of J bead on the top of the drywall. And as far as the support issue goes are using corbels part of your design?


Yes, or L brackets. I think also some sort of substrate as shown in the sketch in the above thread link. Not sure about the substrate though


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

I may be biased but I think that sketch is a work of art!


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

brockmiera said:


> I may be biased but I think that sketch is a work of art!


Lmao...it is and again thank you very much. Quick question .... The plywood substrate just gets attached to the top frame of the 2x6 wall and the the granite lays on top?? Of course either L brackets or corbels too.


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

Mstrlucky74 said:


> Lmao...it is and again thank you very much. Quick question .... The plywood substrate just gets attached to the top frame of the 2x6 wall and the the granite lays on top?? Of course either L brackets or corbels too.


Again, I've never worked with slab granite, only tile for countertops but that is the way I understand it. Use construction adhesive on top of your half walls then stagger your screws along the length of the wall.

Make sure if you sure metal L brackets instead of diagonal support like corbels you get a heavy gauge I'd say 16ga would be the lightest Id think about going.


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

How sturdy is that wall? Did you check it in all directions?


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

Mstrlucky74 said:


> Lmao...it is and again thank you very much. Quick question .... The plywood substrate just gets attached to the top frame of the 2x6 wall and the the granite lays on top?? Of course either L brackets or corbels too.


This is also assuming that you have some sort of bullnose finish that will hide the plywood substrate. What is the thickness of your granite top?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Have you talked to a stone fabricator to see if what you want to do is reasonable? 1 1/4 (3cm) thick granite is probably close to 20 pounds per square foot. Serious injury will happen if the slab falls off that wall. If you want to hid the plywood substrate and you are doing a slab, your best bet is to use a thinner slab and have the edges doubled up. This will give the illusion of a thick slab while hiding the substrate.

I still think you should talk to a fabricator before going further.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

brockmiera said:


> How sturdy is that wall? Did you check it in all directions?


Unbelievably sturdy


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

brockmiera said:


> This is also assuming that you have some sort of bullnose finish that will hide the plywood substrate. What is the thickness of your granite top?


Probably going to be about 1 1/4 or 1 1/2". That's the other think....we are going to have to hide the plywood edges somehow


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

djlandkpl said:


> Have you talked to a stone fabricator to see if what you want to do is reasonable? 1 1/4 (3cm) thick granite is probably close to 20 pounds per square foot. Serious injury will happen if the slab falls off that wall. If you want to hid the plywood substrate and you are doing a slab, your best bet is to use a thinner slab and have the edges doubled up. This will give the illusion of a thick slab while hiding the substrate.
> 
> I still think you should talk to a fabricator before going further.


I'm going to, thanks. We are also considering a tile countertop...heard that looks nice.


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

I did a butt joint on 12"x12" granite tiles on the counter top in my rental. It looks really sharp and minimized the grout lines. The store I got them from had a prefabbed edge moulding, made of the same granite, that covered up my plywood base.


----------

